# Your Views On North East India



## gigyaster (May 14, 2007)

Hi friends I want your views on north-east India. Don't you think it is always lacking behind in every sector. i.e. Economy, Technology etc etc. Even All Mobile services are not there except BSNL, Airtel, Relience & Aircel. And also don't you agree that noth-eastern people are sometimes neglected in rest of India. And at last Frequent Bomb blast in Assam. Open your views my friend.


----------



## mixotech (May 14, 2007)

Ya..dude you are right. NE India is really neglected. I hope they don't neglect it in this forum. Anyway I hope that the future is bright. Now a days a large no. of NE students are shifting to other places.


----------



## 56561 (May 15, 2007)

but do u know that fact that in states like nagaland/manipur ...then have a liuteracy rate of over 80% ? and I have seen the number of poor people are much less  there in states like manipur / tripura , sikkim . 

In sikkim the crime rate is very very less . there are only one registered murder case in last 5 years . well there are problems in assam and nagaland  but condition is lot better is states like sikkim , arunachal , megalaya


----------



## mobilegeek (May 15, 2007)

NE has very beautiful places, ..  Its high time to solve the problems of terror


----------



## gxsaurav (May 15, 2007)

If it wasen't for terrorism I would still be living in Dimapur, was born in Guwahati.


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 15, 2007)

Just crush rebels and then only NE can keep pace with reset of India


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 15, 2007)

NE has some of the most beatiful n scenic places to offer.....had lived there for about a year(in digboi n tinsukia, assam to be specific). yea, terrorism is a real problem over thr, because of that things have remained the same when compared to the rest of the country. i agree with mixotech completely, seen a large number of students from NE states moving to other parts and faring well.

but look at it this way......had things not been the way they are, the big bloody corporations would have sucked the natural resources of the states dry by now


----------



## eddie (May 16, 2007)

eagle_y2j said:
			
		

> Just crush rebels and then only NE can keep pace with reset of India


 Have you ever tried thinking about the reasons behind people becoming rebels in North East India? This is the part of India that has been neglected since the very day of our independence. They are far far away from the eyes of our central government. They receive poor development plans and funds while they are treated as Chinese or Japanese by the general Indian public. The saddest thing is that they are judged because of their facial features!!!

The discrimination they face is the thing that makes them rebels. I have been friends with some awesome NE guys and girls. They are the friendliest and the most fun type of people you'll come across but back home...they have terrible situations. We don't need to crush them...we need to provide them with basic facilities that every human being has right to get. Until some development is done in those areas...I highly doubt that "crushing the rebels" will help.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 16, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> Have you ever tried thinking about the reasons behind people becoming rebels in North East India? This is the part of India that has been neglected since the very day of our independence. They are far far away from the eyes of our central government. They receive poor development plans and funds while they are treated as Chinese or Japanese by the general Indian public. The saddest thing is that they are judged because of their facial features!!!
> 
> The discrimination they face is the thing that makes them rebels. *I have been friends with some awesome NE guys and girls. They are the friendliest and the most fun type of people you'll come across but back home..*.they have terrible situations. We don't need to crush them...we need to provide them with basic facilities that every human being has right to get. Until some development is done in those areas...I highly doubt that "crushing the rebels" will help.



Yea this NE girls are so cute lool. Most of my friends are from nagaland, manipur and sikkim. They are so cool and one of the best people i ever met.  It is sad that this north east is getting neglected everytime by indian government hardly anyone seems to care about them.


----------



## mobilegeek (May 17, 2007)

NE Gals are soo hot..  


please god solve the problem there


----------



## led_shankar (May 17, 2007)

My parents were posted in Mizoram for some years, and they say that the government bureaucracy there is very very apathetic to their needs. At some level, we treat them almost like subjects, rather than citizens. It's saddening.


----------



## faraaz (May 18, 2007)

I've always wanted to visit Kaziranga...but all this militant activity makes that a no-no...apart from that, and I get the feeling that as far as economic development is concerned, the states are lagging behind because firstly there is nothing there that they can't get in other states like Maharashtra, Delhi, Karnataka and Andhra Pradesh. Secondly...all these people blowing stuff up saying "All you non-locals get the fsck out!" is a definite downer...


----------

